# Best point and shoot under $150



## El_Pistoffo (Mar 23, 2014)

Today I sorta commandeered my wife's Canon Powershot A4000 IS as my new time-lapse camera.  So now I need to replace it for her.  I'm looking for a compact point and shoot for no more that $150.  I thought of maybe getting her another A4000 but figured there might be better choices.  

What I'm considering as of now is the Canon Powershot 160 or the 170, the Canon Powershot ELPH 330 or just another A4000.  I also very much like the Panasonic Lumix ZS20, It's a litte over $150 but might be worth it.

Any better suggestions?


----------



## El_Pistoffo (Mar 24, 2014)

I went with the Panasonic Lumix ZS20.  Best option in within price range.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a Samsung wb150 and love it. Well under $150

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Iloper (Mar 24, 2014)

Sx230hs... Love mine


----------



## 71M (Mar 24, 2014)

Some of the Ixus models supported by CHDK raw hack. Lumix LX3, FZ20 bridge.


----------

